# Die Gewinner der Golden Globe Awards 2016



## CarolaHo (11. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Gewinner der Golden Globe Awards 2016* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Gewinner der Golden Globe Awards 2016


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2016)

Bin gespannt ob Leo nach mehrmaligen guten Nominierungen diesmal endlich den verdienten Oscar bekommt.


----------

